# Has anyone used GOMAD?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone done that 'gallon of milk a day' thing and found it useful?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

I used it and found that it made gaining weight alot easier. I used semi skimmed milk because its less heavy on the stomach. A gallon of semi skimmed milk is 2000cals.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

So you got pretty good gains off it?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Found it bloated me like a pregnant woman!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected]@K that I couldn't train wit hall that cow juice sloshing around in me!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JS72 said:


> [email protected]@K that I couldn't train wit hall that cow juice sloshing around in me!


Yeah thats what I was thinking, I could go 2 pints a day, tops!


----------

